# my ftp server disconnects when trying to do an ls -R



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 12, 2002)

When you log into my ftp server and do an ls -R it starts listing the directories recursively but then suddenly after a few seconds the server disconnects the client. I'm guessing that maybe xident is killing the process because its taking too long?

I'm using pureftpd www.pureftpd.com as my ftp server. I changed my /etc/xident.d/ftp file to use the pureftpd binary



> service ftp
> {
> disable = no
> socket_type     = stream
> ...



-L 5000:5  increases the default max recursion limit from 2000 to 5000. Somewhere after the 4500'th result, the client gets disconnected.

any ideas?


----------



## dani++ (Sep 13, 2002)

This maybe is a bug but maybe is a security feature.


First thing I would do is check the logs of the server, you might find useful information there.


dani++


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 14, 2002)

this was in my error.log
looks like the process crashes :\


> Sep 14 14:05:21 darklotus crashdump: Couldn't find or create: /Users/Shared/Library/Logs/CrashReporter
> 
> Sep 14 14:05:21 darklotus crashdump: Failed to open /Library/Logs/CrashReporter/pure-ftpd.crash.log errno: 13
> 
> ...


----------



## dani++ (Sep 16, 2002)

Check out that the files and/or directories the ftpd is looking for actually exist and are writable by the actual ftpd process.

On the other hand, the dump tells you it crashes on something like 'listdir'... You could also check out the source of the ftpd to see if it has a hardcoded limit on what it returns (it surely does).


dani++


----------

